# Storing Outback



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

The sun and rain are taking their toll on my OB. In an effort to get it out of the sun, I've started investigating those metal RV covers that you can buy and three guys come and set it up on your lot in 2 hours (or something like that). This is similar to the metal carports, just bigger...

Metal RV cover

So, was wondering if anyone else is using one of these metal RV covers...good or bad?

Also, it seems the prices for those you find online from "factory direct" places are still pretty expensive for some metal sheeting and poles. Has anyone found a good supplier that has decent prices?

Thanks!


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont have one yet, but I plan on doing the same thing once we get our new 250RS. I'm going to put it in my yard, I just have to do some grading and leveling. It is worth it to me to invest in one to protect it and keep it looking new. They cost anywhere between 2300 and 2800 installed where I am located for a 18' x 32' with 9 ft leg height, with the extra bracing. I want to have extra room on all sides for walking around and opening the slides. I definitley dont want to take the chance of a cover for fear of having it delaminate. Covering one may not cause delam but there are too many delam stories associated with ones that are covered IMO.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I am glad I built a pole barn to store my Outback in. The only time my camper is out of the barn is when we are camping. I built the barn myself while I still had a pop-up. The nice thing about having a 2004 21RS it clears going through the 10' overhead door with less than an inch to spare. The sliding door could take a trailer up to 11.5 high, but I would no longer be able to pull through the barn. The trailer was only used a couple of times before I bought it and it still looks new.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Justman said:


> The sun and rain are taking their toll on my OB. In an effort to get it out of the sun, I've started investigating those metal RV covers that you can buy and three guys come and set it up on your lot in 2 hours (or something like that). This is similar to the metal carports, just bigger...
> 
> Metal RV cover
> 
> ...


We also live in Texas(Gulf Coast)so sure know what the sun and wind can do to a camper. We do not have one of theses,but my brother does for his motor home and sure does like it. Someone out of Houston built it for him did a great job as it has held up through 2 big storms. look around in your area and I just bet you can find someone that does the same thing. Good luck

Happy camping....Lynn


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Justman said:


> The sun and rain are taking their toll on my OB. In an effort to get it out of the sun, I've started investigating those metal RV covers that you can buy and three guys come and set it up on your lot in 2 hours (or something like that). This is similar to the metal carports, just bigger...
> 
> Metal RV cover
> 
> ...


I had one done a few months ago. I checked on many online prices and ended up getting a better deal locally. They all use kits from different manufacturers. Mine is 20' x 40' x 11' sides with peak height at 13.6', mandrell bends on the frame, heavy duty galvanized frame with frame rail along the ground on either side. I had them do the panels vertically on the roof(extra but worth it!) and then one panel down horizontally on the side 3'(basically panels come down to 8' on the sides for reducing sun exposure). The panels have a 40 year warranty, company gives 5 years on parts and labor. I chose to put it on a gravel pad instead of concrete. I put it on a lot that I will build on someday and maybe will add concrete at that point. Entire setup with labor was 4K. Then add in my time, one load of 57's gravel $300 and a rental on a mini excavator to box the area out for the pad. I also did pavers around the outside of the pad to hold the gravel. Since there is no pwr at this lot as of yet I added solar motion lights to the front and inside rear of the rv port. My wife was a bit skeptical about the expense but now that we've had our camper in it she is totally sold. I work inside it when it's raining or really hot and it makes it comfortable. Shop around and compare apples to apples. Frame thickness, roofing panel thickness, how is it installed, do they anchor and charge extra for that, how long and how many anchors, any cross bracing...you'll get educated the more people you call but get it in writing. Good luck!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

wolverine said:


> I am glad I built a pole barn to store my Outback in. The only time my camper is out of the barn is when we are camping. I built the barn myself while I still had a pop-up. The nice thing about having a 2004 21RS it clears going through the 10' overhead door with less than an inch to spare. The sliding door could take a trailer up to 11.5 high, but I would no longer be able to pull through the barn. The trailer was only used a couple of times before I bought it and it still looks new.


I would love to build something like that on my acreage for trailer storage. I have 5 acres and about 3.5 of them are fields on each side, so plenty of room for things like this. All comes down to money I guess.

Would like to get my trailer out of the sun and winter snow, but for now it sits in the back


----------

